# sloped roof insulation



## jeweler (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you going to be doing the roofing job yourself? Either way I would have a few roofers bid the job. Find out how they would handle your issues. It will tell you much, both about the roof and about the roofers. 

I'd like to offer advice, but, without pictures or drawings, your explanation is not sufficient.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think blown-in insulation works on a sloped ceiling space, but I might be wrong.


----------



## imtryingtofixit (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas. This should be a good way to determine a good contractor. I am also adding photos. Sorry about that.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As jlhaslip said: http://www.energy.wsu.edu/documents/code/bfg/2006/Chapter_04-2006A.pdf
Check with your LOCAL Building Department. 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

If your conditioned living space is well insulated, you shuld be good to go. You should not need insulation in the roof framing unless youre trying to convert this space to conditioned space.

Ventilate it.

Install roof sheathing if youre installing a roofing system that needs it.


----------



## imtryingtofixit (Feb 27, 2010)

I am not sure that I understand your advice. Or maybe its that my explanation was not clear. As noted in the photos which I have just downloaded the sloped roof is the ceiling in the bedrooms - 4 bedrooms. The roof is constructed of 2X4's, horizontal boards instead of sheeting, asphalt shingles. In some areas the boards leave numerous inches between each meaning that the shingles are the only thing between attic and the great outdoors. There is a open air vent on each gable end which is the only venting. Please refer to 1st quote for concerns. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Code in Alberta is R40 (or R42) for ceilings and there is no way you will be getting that out of a 2x4 construction for the roof unless there is something new on the market. Pink rigid styrofoam is around R5 to the inch, so that gives you about R20 only. 
You should look at adding a cold roof system to your roof to get a decent insulation value.
Strip the roof and add a 2 x 8 rafter system on top which will allow you to improve the insulation to near code and have the ventilation you require.

More money, but money well spent.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

My mistake. 

I would add as much insulation as possible when you redo the roof. To get the maximum R value, I would definitely use closed cell polyurethane foam.


----------



## jeweler (Mar 1, 2010)

First thing is check with the building department to see if a permit is required, and what minimum code standards you will need to meet. You need to confirm the true size of your rafters. I doubt they are only 2x4. Once you know what is there then you can talk to the building department about how you need to rebuild your roof. They will also address the issue of a cold roof or other methods of proper ventilation. Then you can weigh the options of different kinds and amounts of insulation. Based on your explanation this is clearly a job for a contractor. Just be sure they explain exactly how they are going to build your roof and list the components they will use. You will be without any roof for the period between tearing off what you have and when they start the new one. Have them explain how you will be protected during this time. And, be sure they tell you how long...


----------



## imtryingtofixit (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks for the help. good advice.


----------

